# uber paid me with a middle finger



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

does this look like a middle finger to anyone?


----------



## MakeMoreCash (Jan 21, 2016)

You do the same,Eye for an Eye.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

looks like a nice weekily payment 
uber black?? or XL


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

uberx


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Dang said:


> uberx


Probably at 30 cents a mile too! Another bs'er enters the fold.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Impossible money this year on x. Why I got 5 k trips. It don't happen. Unless the person works 18 hour days x7.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Is this photoshopped? HOW THE FOOK is anyone earning anywhere near $1,700 a week on UberX or Lyft?!?!

Is OP spending 22 hours a day logged in 7 days a week? WTF


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

yes 24/7 4 hour sleep everyday


SanPedroLover said:


> Is this photoshopped? HOW THE FOOK is anyone earning anywhere near $1,700 a week on UberX or Lyft?!?!
> 
> Is OP spending 22 hours a day logged in 7 days a week? WTF


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

This must be a screen shot from 3 years ago. JOKE.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> This must be a screen shot from 3 years ago. JOKE.


ss 3 year ago dont have the new app "earning report"


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dang said:


> oes this look like a middle finger to anyone?


Do you have seven fingers?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

$700.00 on Thursday? Can we see your trip history for that day. lol

Probably from invites I'm assuming. You can't make that kind of money in two weeks driving X here in Phoenix.

Maybe your market is still paying a decent rate?


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

$1000 month would be great for Tulsa as an X and $1000 in car expenses as there are alot of short trips.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Damn, slave wages are pretty high! 

Good job Kevin Dang man. Teach these guys how to make money so they can stop complaining. 

That is, if this is a true and current statement.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

Slow this week...


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

This has got to be a joke right?

Can anyone else confirm they make this much a week just from driving only and not spamming everyone and their grannie with their promo code to start driving?

Kevin, do you do the photoshopping yourself or is it professionally done for you?


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

I dont know photoshop i just drive drive and drive no sleep though burn out atm

And its not a noke i do make that much every week with uberx surge price only...lowest i got a week is $1000 if its good then yea around $1700 or more


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok thanks for yet another screenshot. Now I totally believe you


----------



## ogun (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

forgot to mention each week i get atleast $100++ cash in tip.

i just tell everyone its been slow "but tip was good"

i got this from someone giving advice it really works ..if u tell them u get more tip they eventually tip you..lolz =)

and i always give water/gum it helps with the 5 star rating.


----------



## ogun (Aug 19, 2015)

Now I see why u do well. Your in NY


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

He's in N.Y. rates are $1.75/mile and .35/minute.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> $700.00 on Thursday? Can we see your trip history for that day. lol
> 
> Probably from invites I'm assuming. You can't make that kind of money in two weeks driving X here in Phoenix.
> 
> Maybe your market is still paying a decent rate?


He's in NY where rates are 2.33 times the PHX rate.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Dam Dang good for you. I know it costs more to drive in NY.

I had a trip today that was 43 minutes and 38.6 miles and Goober was gracious enough to let me keep $28.09. Bastardzz.

Using your rates for that trip, not knowing your base, you would have made approx. $66.08 if I figured that right.

Sooo my $51.40 I made (and I use that term loosely) this morning on 3 rides would have been something like $119.00 in NY.


----------



## gEk (Aug 25, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> $1000 month would be great for Tulsa as an X and $1000 in car expenses as there are alot of short trips.


I've been driving 6-8 hours a day 6 days a week in Tulsa and making 2600/ month average that's allot better than I was doing in Louisiana.


----------

